# Gamers & Furs 18+ Community discord server



## sin_bio_wolf (May 23, 2022)

hey all, I'm FierySin aka Sin_bio_wolf and I run a community based server over on discord with a group I've come to consider family.
We've been running the server for near on four years and it's a small friendly community of just shy 400, more always very welcome to join our family <3

We have categories for art, gaming and rp along with the spicier things. Several of our own admins are artists and there's others who share their work regularly.
If you're a fan of social gaming, my partner and I host jackbox and golf it from time to time and a few of us have hosted game servers for minecraft and ark.

Feel free to come join us https://discord.gg/RTqyxrk

Art by our admin Kit who can be found here








						Userpage of KittenKilSwitch -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

. 8bitstars3. 8bitstars2kittenkilswitch8bitstars1. . ⋆ *・°★「Ｋｉｔｔｅｎ」★° ・* ⋆. . ◇. . ╭━━━━━━━━━━━━━━✩━━━━━━━━━━━━━━╮. . ★Aboᥙt Mᥱ★. . ★ᥒoᥒ ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				











						Userpage of Kitten.exe_Interrupted -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

. 8bitstars3. 8bitstars2kitten.exeinterrupted8bitstars1. . . ★.。.:*・°★⋆ *・°★「 к ι т т є и 」★° ・* ⋆★°・*:.。.★. . ◇. . ╭━━━━━━━━━━━━━━✩━━━━ ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				




If you wish to check me out, I can be found








						Userpage of sin_bio_wolf -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Sadly not an artist, just another art whore/watcher. Occasionally I might attempt to draw but it's unlikely and bound to be very av ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Candy Floss (May 23, 2022)

Oh sweet, I'll join!


----------



## Judge Spear (May 25, 2022)

Another furry server asking for fucking ID.


----------



## Bababooey (May 26, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Another furry server asking for fucking ID.


What's the problem?
You can blur everything but your DOB.


----------



## Smityyyy (May 26, 2022)

Chomby said:


> What's the problem?
> You can blur everything but your DOB.


I like when servers do this. There’s a ton of kids who lie about their age and I’m not interested in talking to random minors lol.


----------



## Bababooey (May 26, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> I like when servers do this. There’s a ton of kids who lie about their age and I’m not interested in talking to random minors lol.


Yeah that just puts adults and minors in a bad spot.
I don't understand the problem with ID checking.
All they need to see is date of birth.
Just seems like an odd thing to be mad about.

Edit: Is it the possible inconvenience? Once you have a picture of your Discord name and censored ID you can use it to verify your age for most servers. I got the NSFW Access role within 5 minutes.

Edit 2: Worried about getting doxxed? Look at what I sent. All that's visible is the state, my birthdate, and the expiration date. The first two things are something many users have public here on the forums anyway.


----------



## sin_bio_wolf (May 26, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Another furry server asking for fucking ID.


Would you rather have minors in a NSFW area requesting/creating furry porn or posting/looking at IRL nudes?
We check ID to keep minors out and it's handy for keeping trolls out because they don't like making the effort, helps make those in the server feel safer


----------



## sin_bio_wolf (May 26, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> I like when servers do this. There’s a ton of kids who lie about their age and I’m not interested in talking to random minors lol.


Exactly!
Much prefer a safe environment without the unwanted discomfort that comes from having minors anywhere near such content


----------



## Shy Puffball (May 26, 2022)

I'm new to here and recently joined Discord but I'd love to join!


----------



## sin_bio_wolf (May 26, 2022)

Shy Puffball said:


> I'm new to here and recently joined Discord but I'd love to join!


You're very welcome to join us ^.^


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 26, 2022)

sin_bio_wolf said:


> Would you rather have minors in a NSFW area requesting/creating furry porn or posting/looking at IRL nudes?
> We check ID to keep minors out and it's handy for keeping trolls out because they don't like making the effort, helps make those in the server feel safer


but why does 18+ always have to mean porn? why can't it mean intelligent and mature conversations about various topics with fellow adults that can appreciate such a thing?


----------



## sin_bio_wolf (May 26, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> but why does 18+ always have to mean porn? why can't it mean intelligent and mature conversations about various topics with fellow adults that can appreciate such a thing?


True true


----------



## Smityyyy (May 26, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> but why does 18+ always have to mean porn? why can't it mean intelligent and mature conversations about various topics with fellow adults that can appreciate such a thing?


True. It’s a little disappointing to me that most 18+ servers are NSFW-oriented. Like sometimes it’s just nice to have a space to talk with other adults only. 

Don’t know. I find teenagers tend to get on my nerves so I prefer spaces with only other adults.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 26, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> True. It’s a little disappointing to me that most 18+ servers are NSFW-oriented. Like sometimes it’s just nice to have a space to talk with other adults only.
> 
> Don’t know. I find teenagers tend to get on my nerves so I prefer spaces with only other adults.


indeed. like,i can't be the only one that's tired of "adult" always just meaning "sex,drugs and swearing": you see this in absolutely everything and it's kind of disappointing,as a full grown adult that it's all anyone seems to care about. why can't being adult mean mature conversations about things like art and culture and civilized opinions on world events. it's like once you hit 12 or 13 you're mentally stuck that way,just in a grown up body that's now allowed to drink beer. so many "adults" seem to just be children in big person costumes and it's really frustrating when you're looking for something more than that.


----------



## Flamingo (May 26, 2022)

Chomby said:


>


Suddenly I feel old.


----------



## Khafra (May 27, 2022)

Chomby said:


> Yeah that just puts adults and minors in a bad spot.
> I don't understand the problem with ID checking.
> All they need to see is date of birth.
> Just seems like an odd thing to be mad about.
> ...


I imagine the issue is probably the fact that before you censor the ID, the entire thing is saved on your phone. Granted, this is data that's already known to the government and most likely Google/Apple/etc, but if you're the type of person who is deep into online anonymity, you'd want to avoid storing such data on any device that will at any point have contact with the web. This leaves you with the option of physically censoring your ID, which is, well, tiresome.


----------



## Smityyyy (May 27, 2022)

Khafra said:


> I imagine the issue is probably the fact that before you censor the ID, the entire thing is saved on your phone. Granted, this is data that's already known to the government and most likely Google/Apple/etc, but if you're the type of person who is deep into online anonymity, you'd want to avoid storing such data on any device that will at any point have contact with the web. This leaves you with the option of physically censoring your ID, which is, well, tiresome.


To be fair, if you’re any sort of savvy with cyber security and masking your online footprint, you’d never utilize a mobile device for one as it is pretty shit in terms of online anonymity for multiple reasons. Second, your ID info is tied to you with most institutions you’d “worry” about.

I’ve always found this concern odd. As an ex cyber-criminal, there’s only one way to truly obscure your online identity completely and if you’re joining discord servers you’ve already gone well beyond blowing your cover. I think if you’re that paranoid about a company finding your ID (which already has it and more BTW!) then it might be worthwhile to consider WHY you’d be so concerned. 

Passive usage of “you” by the way. Not aiming this at you as I understand you’re just clarifying people’s thought process. I’ve just always found it strange and riddled with misinformation + paranoia. General rule of thumb — the government doesn’t give a shit about you. Unless you’re up to some really weird and suspicious shit (keep in mind, I’ve committed several felony level crimes online) or your crimes have victims, they do not care. They can’t care. If you’re some rando furry online you don’t need to hide your identity that much. Your phone is tracking everything about you anyway, lol.


----------



## sin_bio_wolf (May 27, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> indeed. like,i can't be the only one that's tired of "adult" always just meaning "sex,drugs and swearing": you see this in absolutely everything and it's kind of disappointing,as a full grown adult that it's all anyone seems to care about. why can't being adult mean mature conversations about things like art and culture and civilized opinions on world events. it's like once you hit 12 or 13 you're mentally stuck that way,just in a grown up body that's now allowed to drink beer. so many "adults" seem to just be children in big person costumes and it's really frustrating when you're looking for something more than that.


Our servers all 18+ but is broken into sfw which everyone gets access to after doing a welcome message and the NSFW area which we ask for ID seeing it's not hard for a minor to just say yes to being over 18 and  it's not uncommon that adult topics, even if not porn related are best kept out of their reach. 

It's honestly refreshing to see how many join the server with no intent of getting nsfw access and rather just hang in a sfw setting with other adults


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 27, 2022)

sin_bio_wolf said:


> Our servers all 18+ but is broken into sfw which everyone gets access to after doing a welcome message and the NSFW area which we ask for ID seeing it's not hard for a minor to just say yes to being over 18 and  it's not uncommon that adult topics, even if not porn related are best kept out of their reach.
> 
> It's honestly refreshing to see how many join the server with no intent of getting nsfw access and rather just hang in a sfw setting with other adults


i feel ya. i started my own group a while back that is designed to be a place of intelligent discussion on any number of topics (there is also a currently unused game room and a room for serious topic/venting where members can get whatever they need to off their chests). it's pretty small for now but it's for sure a place to simply talk with other adults,as adults with zero NSFW and to simply enjoy each other's company (i designed it sort of like a victorian social club). it's really quite enjoyable.


----------



## Khafra (May 27, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> To be fair, if you’re any sort of savvy with cyber security and masking your online footprint, you’d never utilize a mobile device for one as it is pretty shit in terms of online anonymity for multiple reasons. Second, your ID info is tied to you with most institutions you’d “worry” about.
> 
> I’ve always found this concern odd. As an ex cyber-criminal, there’s only one way to truly obscure your online identity completely and if you’re joining discord servers you’ve already gone well beyond blowing your cover. I think if you’re that paranoid about a company finding your ID (which already has it and more BTW!) then it might be worthwhile to consider WHY you’d be so concerned.
> 
> Passive usage of “you” by the way. Not aiming this at you as I understand you’re just clarifying people’s thought process. I’ve just always found it strange and riddled with misinformation + paranoia. General rule of thumb — the government doesn’t give a shit about you. Unless you’re up to some really weird and suspicious shit (keep in mind, I’ve committed several felony level crimes online) or your crimes have victims, they do not care. They can’t care. If you’re some rando furry online you don’t need to hide your identity that much. Your phone is tracking everything about you anyway, lol.


It's not impossible to be anonymous while using Discord, it's a matter of physically separating your purely online activities from your real world ones. It just requires jumping through so many hoops that most won't find the effort to be worth it. 

This is the only reason I can imagine for being upset for having  to photograph an ID, risking a permanent link from that online persona to the real person, which I can kind of understand. Is it worth doing all this to keep your involvement in the furry community hidden? Probably not, but it's a free world and I can't stop anyone.


----------



## Smityyyy (May 27, 2022)

Khafra said:


> It's not impossible to be anonymous while using Discord, it's a matter of physically separating your purely online activities from your real world ones. It just requires jumping through so many hoops that most won't find the effort to be worth it.
> 
> This is the only reason I can imagine for being upset for having  to photograph an ID, risking a permanent link from that online persona to the real person, which I can kind of understand. Is it worth doing all this to keep your involvement in the furry community hidden? Probably not, but it's a free world and I can't stop anyone.


Unfortunately, in terms of security, it’s nearly impossible to be anonymous on discord. When I’m saying anonymous, I’m speaking truly anonymous. You’re not usually browsing a lot of clearnet sites when you’re truly staying off-grid. You can improve your anonymity, sure, but you’re never truly separating your identity. There’s multiple ways to track users down easily if need be. Everything from common VPN addresses being known and recorded to whether you used very specific VPN and 100% secure lines from the second you’ve ever booted up an electronic device. If you haven’t, you’re not untraceable, unfortunately. Usually practicing OPSEC is the best bet — unless of course, you’re committing high-level cyber crimes. 

I don’t know. The ID thing is kind of weird to me… you use ID for everything in life anyway. Besides, you can black out EVERYTHING. Usually you’re only showing one person too. Just overall seems kind of odd to get upset over but I guess I get it.


----------



## Khafra (May 27, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> Unfortunately, in terms of security, it’s nearly impossible to be anonymous on discord. When I’m saying anonymous, I’m speaking truly anonymous. You’re not usually browsing a lot of clearnet sites when you’re truly staying off-grid. You can improve your anonymity, sure, but you’re never truly separating your identity. There’s multiple ways to track users down easily if need be. Everything from common VPN addresses being known and recorded to whether you used very specific VPN and 100% secure lines from the second you’ve ever booted up an electronic device. If you haven’t, you’re not untraceable, unfortunately. Usually practicing OPSEC is the best bet — unless of course, you’re committing high-level cyber crimes.
> 
> I don’t know. The ID thing is kind of weird to me… you use ID for everything in life anyway. Besides, you can black out EVERYTHING. Usually you’re only showing one person too. Just overall seems kind of odd to get upset over but I guess I get it.


Anonymous as in having no data leak through your end - yeah, impossible. Making it so that data can't be used as personally identifiable information? Definitely feasible, which to me counts as anonymity, though it isn't very convenient. 

Not really the thread to discuss this, though, as much as I'd like lol.


----------



## sin_bio_wolf (Jun 29, 2022)

Figure I'll bump this, been meeting a few people through it and really liking these peeps <3


----------



## Smityyyy (Jun 29, 2022)

I really recommend this server! It’s a very tight-knit and welcoming community with the kindest staff I’ve met to date.


----------



## phigm (Jul 9, 2022)

I joined, found some amazing art, and hired an artist to do up a character sheet. I highly recommend this server.

Shout out to Prince Romeo (@cottage_g2re).


----------



## sin_bio_wolf (Aug 5, 2022)

Bump ^.^
Also, we're trying to get VR meets up and running sometime <3


----------

